
DOOM running in a computer with hundreds of CPU cores - guessmyname
https://twitter.com/ares_emu/status/1284328853171605508
======
detaro
Those videos are almost certainly fake

[https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_ta...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_task_manager_runs_doom_896_cores/fyclcpx/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/hlo6nd/pokemon_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/hlo6nd/pokemon_theme_rendered_in_windows_task_manager/fx1dwvd/)

